# [GDM|Gnome] mehrere User mit verschiedenen Sprachen [gelöst]

## b3cks

Moin moin,

meine Freundin hat mir heute eine interessante Frage gestellt, nämlich ob es möglicht ist, dass Gnome automatisch auf deutsch umstellt, wenn sie sich eingloggt, da mein System grundlegend auf englisch ist. Ich habe ein bisschen probiert, aber keine Lösung gefunden. Nun kann ich ja aber für die Sitzung die Sprache ändern, was aber nervt, weil mir jedes mal die Frage gestellt wird, ob man die Sprache als Standard festlegen möchte und man nicht immer dran denkt sie vorher umzustellen. Mich stört das ganze weniger, weil ich Gnome auch auf englisch benutze, aber ich denke die Frage ist berechtigt und ich hoffe einer hat Rat.

Noch mal die Frage:

Ist es möglich Gnome unabhängig von der Systemsprache und ohne die Sprache in GDM umzustellen in einer anderen Sprache, abhängig vom User, zu benutzen?

----------

## rokaef

Dann mach doch einen Account für deine Freundin und einen für dich und dann kann jeder seine Lieblingssprache einstellen und auch sonst alles jeder nach seinem belieben...

----------

## b3cks

es hat jeder seinen account, nur übernimmt gnome die spracheinstellung vom gdm und die ist, ohne ise umzustellen, englisch.

oder kann ich jedem benutzer eine systemeigene sprache zuweisen?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Klar geht das, einfach ein 

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

 in die '.bashrc' des jeweiligen Benutzers eintragen. Für deine Freundin wäre das dann das o.g. und für die - schätzte Du willst weiterhin Englisch - 

```
export LANG="en_IE@euro"
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## b3cks

Danke für den Tipp!

Soweit scheint das auch zu klappen (für die bash), nur lässt sich Gnome davon absolut nicht beeindrucken. Also keine Lösung meines "Problems".

Greets...

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bist Du dir sicher?

Bei meinem Server mach ich das schon länger so. Mein Gnome (2.8.1-r1) ändert damit für jedem Benutzer, der einen Eintrag in der .bashrc hat, die Sprache. Habs grad bei meiner Workstation auch noch ausprobiert und scheint auch da zu gehen.

[Edit:] Zum Vergleich:

-Meine default language ist Englisch (export LANG="en_IE@euro" in /etc/profile)

-Die Sprache für die einzelnen Benutzer in der ~/.bashrc

-Im GDM keine feste Sprache gewählt

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## b3cks

Juhu, es geht!

Allerdings nicht mit LANG sondern mit LANGUAGE.

Meine /etc/profile sieht wie folgt aus:

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="en_US@euro"
```

Somit ist das System grundlegend auf englisch und ich kann den deutschen Zeichensatz benutzen sowie Umlaute lesen. Gnome scheint sich an den LANGUAGE Eintrag zu klammer, weswegen das LANG in der .bashrc von meiner Freundin nix gracht hat.

Ein 

```
echo 'export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"' >> /home/weib/.bashrc
```

überschreibt den globalen Eintrag und löst das Problem. Danke!

Gruß,

Bastian

PS: Nein, meine Freundin hat nicht den Accountnamen "weib".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Na dann, gut zu wissen falls ich auch mal das Problem habe.

Weist Du was jetzt der genaue Unterschied zwischen LANG und LANGUAGE ist? Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist LANG nur für den Zeichensatz zuständig?!? Mein Gnome verwendet den aber auch für die Systemsprache *etwas verwirrt bin*  :Shocked: 

----------

## b3cks

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich auch etwas verwirrt, denn eigentlich sollte man alles mit der Variable LANG richten können, so wie es bei dir auch geht.

Denk das Problem ist einfach, dass es x Sprach-Variablen (LC_ALL, LC_TYPE, LANG, LC_CTYPE, LANGUAGE, LINGUAS) gibt und irgendwie nirgens recht steht welche wofür gedacht ist. Zumindest hab ich nix gefunden.

Aber wir sind ja nicht umsonst "Frickler".   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

----------

